# Shimano vs. Sidi shoe sizing?



## ThinkerBike (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey guys,

So I wear Sidi size 45. I just got some new Shimano road shoes in size 45 and they feel a full size bigger.

Is this normal for Shimano or are the Sidis running a little smaller?


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

ThinkerBike said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I wear Sidi size 45. I just got some new Shimano road shoes in size 45 and they feel a full size bigger.
> 
> Is this normal for Shimano or are the Sidis running a little smaller?



I have not found this to be so, but I haven't tried on a pair of Shimano shoes recently. All shoe models vary from "standard," and even over years (especially if the actual manufacturing is sub-contracted out to different vendors), but I've always found "regular" Sidis tend to run a little narrower, but spot on with length specs (i.e., "shoe size").

I wear the wider Sidis for this reason.

Do you like the Shimano shoes?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Arts has a shoe size comparison page on their website - not all shoes are in there but if you know the size and model of one they have it will tell you how that same size compares in another manufacture model/style.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Based only on having tried them on in a store I would say that yes shimano shoes do run bigger than Sidi. Saying sidi shoes run smaller may be a better way to put it. Especially with regard to width.
If sidi (not the wide model) fits you well shimano may just be too wide even if you do get a size where the length is perfect. I'm the opposite. Shimano shoes fit me well and sidis are just to narrow (and I consider my foot to only be slightly wider than average) 
Take that with a grain of salt and consider it very general and possibly outdated information. I only tried one model of each and that was a few years ago.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I recently bought cycling shoes, and the first thing the salesman said was SIDIs run small


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

My sidi MTB shoes are 45. My shimano MTB shoes are 46. Can't wear as thick socks with the sidi shoes.


----------



## coupster (Dec 22, 2012)

I haven't tried Shimano shoes lately, but I did just replace my Sidi's. I had to go up a full size from my normal to get the Sidi's to fit. 43 vs 42. Sidi's did change the last pattern of their shoes. The toe box is much tighter.


----------



## ThinkerBike (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah I agree...so I have 4 pair of road shoes now. Sidi Wire, Specialized S-Works, Shimano R260s, and Giro Factors. 

Here's a pic from sidi, specialized, and shimano to show you the difference in lengths, all sizes 45. The specialied and shimano are in wides. (Sidis are 3 weeks old and going on ebay now lol).


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I have 45 in SIDI and Shimano. Width and roominess are about the same but the Shimanos are a bit longer. The SIDIs are about 2 years old and the Shimano 1 year old.


----------



## ThinkerBike (Sep 13, 2014)

I have to return these Shimanos and exchange them for a half a size to a full size smaller.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

I have been wearing road shoes for years. I have always bought 43. In Sidi, I wear 44.


----------

